# Halloween Music Galore Digital Downloads now available



## Kevin Alvey (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.halloweenmusicgalore.com

created by Gore Galore
We just took ALL of our well known "Sounds Of Gore" CDs and turned them into digital downloads.
1 hour track soundscapes that fit ALL kinds of scenes from Meatlocker, Lab, Graveyard, and everything in between.
Plus we have also added tons of CDs from other Artists like Rustyknife, Mark Harvey's Pumpkinland series, Jerry Vayne, Grave Gear Studios, Something Wicked Productions, Hedstorm Productions.
We are also Adding Virgil, Midnight Syndicate, and others as they become available.

All have samples to listed to. 
Just select the tracks you want and put them in your secure shopping cart. Pay by Paypal and your downloads will be immediate. Pay by Credit card and your order will be flagged, as soon as we manually process the Credit Card your downloads will be released. 
You will receive an email with your secure link to your downloads.

Our goal is to build this site into the Go To Source for Digital Halloween Audio.


----------

